# Can I Get Only Hd



## PEARLTONE (May 27, 2006)

is it poss to get only HD stuff, no basic package, if yes what IRD do they use and how much is it per month, this is for a new customer

thanks


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

No. You must have a basic package to go along with the HD channels.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

PEARLTONE said:


> is it poss to get only HD stuff, no basic package, if yes what IRD do they use and how much is it per month, this is for a new customer
> 
> thanks


Your chances of doing that are slim to none and slim just went on vacation. :icon_cool


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

I swear when I signed up the rep told me I could downgrade to HD only.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

What is the lowest package I have to get just to get HD?


----------



## Atlas (Sep 6, 2003)

PEARLTONE said:


> is it poss to get only HD stuff, no basic package, if yes what IRD do they use and how much is it per month, this is for a new customer
> 
> thanks


THE HD package was supposed to be availabe Feb 1 for $29.99 a month... as a Stand alone... they are not advertising it but I believe it came out of the CES info... just call and request a supervisor if the CSR gives you a hard time... 
Jk


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

If you add HBO to the HD only package, do you get all the HBO's or just HBOHD?


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you get NGHD with the HD only $29.99 package?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

heisman said:


> If you add HBO to the HD only package, do you get all the HBO's or just HBOHD?


Yes. The $12 gives you all HBOs including (if you subscribe to HD) the HBO-HD channel.


heisman said:


> Do you get NGHD with the HD only $29.99 package?


I believe that answer is no. The standalone package is hard to get information on so I could be wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

I would love this option also. I watch no channels other than HD and locals. Sure hate spending dollars on things I don't use. 

JAB


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Same here. I'm definitely switching when my $20 credits run out.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Back in the "good old days", when the HD package was 9.99, YES, you could get the HD pak only....which I did every summer, when outdoors was the place to be. NOW, who knows? Apparently, no one in here does. Just speculation. Even a moderator says info is "hard to get". Does anyone know for sure? If so,

DO YOU ALSO GET STUCK WITH A "HD ENABLING FEE"??

I am guessing so. If you think about it, especially if you are a sports fan, it would be a pretty good deal to down grade to the HD pack only for april-aug. You would still get espnhd,espn2hd,tnthd,universalHD,discoveryhd,etc....and you'd save at least $20-$30/mo.

Over the next few weeks I am going to upgrade to the Platinumhd package, then record A BUNCH OF HD MOVIES AND SUCH, and then try to down grade for the next 4 months to: HD,DVR and Locals (only for the guide info dish holds over my head) I am hoping dish charges me:

$20..............HD fee
$5.98..........DVR fee
$5.99..........Local fee

Saving me $30/mo or $120 for the summer.

Any guess or real experiences as to whether I am right or not?


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

.............and the answer is: NO



Dish will NOT let me get HD only, I must have a basic package. I tried several CSR's as well as their supervisors. It's too bad.......


Even if there is "some way" to get it done, it's not worth the effort. If and when direct goes HD crazy later this year, I've got 2 different 622's for sale.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Did you use the "C" word?


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

"c" word?


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

"*ancel!"


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

If you have a leased receiver, you must continue to subscribe to a minimum package. That has nothing to do with HD. DishFAMILY will do, as would AT100. To drop below the minimum programming, you would have to own your receivers and pay the $6/month "below minimum fee".


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

That doesn't make sense to me. You are saying they will take $20 a month for the family package by itself, but they won't take $30 a month for the HD pack by itself. Isn't that bad business?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Good or bad, it is their rules.
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/offers/disclaimers/dha/index.shtml

Programming . A minimum programming package of DishFAMILY, America's Top 100, DishLATINO, or Great Wall TV Package is required at all times. In the event you do not purchase the required minimum programming package, your service will be deactivated. Local network channels may be purchased if and where available for an additional $5.00/mo. 
...
All such equipment is owned by DISH Network at all times and must be returned if you elect to terminate this Agreement or downgrade your programming below required minimum programming package of DishFAMILY, America's Top 100, DishLATINO, or Great Wall TV Package, or your service is otherwise disconnected for any reason at any time. WITHIN FIFTEEN (15) DAYS OF SUCH TERMINATION, DOWNGRADE, OR DISCONNECTION, YOU AGREE TO RETURN ALL SUCH EQUIPMENT IN GOOD OPERATING CONDITION, NORMAL WEAR AND TEAR EXCEPTED, TO:
...​If you OWN your equipment, you can downgrade to just locals if you want. But in addition to the $5.99 for locals, you'd pay $6 below minimum, $6 HD Enable, and $5.98 DVR fee for a 622. If you owned a 622 and did DishFAMILY, you'd get the $6 below minimum knocked off and pay $20 more.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

I was specifically addressing the CES info about the HD stand alone package. Are you saying that they just didn't follow through with this promise?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

There isn't a lot of info available on the HD Standalone. It might be availabe - dunno. It might only be available to people with PURCHASED equipment. My quotes were from the equipment lease agreement (DHA). If you are getting $20 credits, you signed up for DHA ($10 of the $20). The $10 for new DishHD subs applies to the HD package, regardless of equipment status.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

CABill said:


> If you OWN your equipment, you can downgrade to just locals if you want. But in addition to the $5.99 for locals, you'd pay $6 below minimum, $6 HD Enable, and $5.98 DVR fee for a 622. If you owned a 622 and did DishFAMILY, you'd get the $6 below minimum knocked off and pay $20 more.


If you owned a 211, that would be a total of $32/month for HD only.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

CABill said:


> There isn't a lot of info available on the HD Standalone. It might be availabe - dunno. It might only be available to people with PURCHASED equipment. My quotes were from the equipment lease agreement (DHA). If you are getting $20 credits, you signed up for DHA ($10 of the $20). The $10 for new DishHD subs applies to the HD package, regardless of equipment status.


You are correct. I am getting the $20 credit every month for 10 months. I was looking to the future with this plan after my credits ran out. Maybe it will be available to me by then.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

You see! FCC should have let Dish and Direct merge a few years back. Because then, Dish would have given us even more options because they're all about customer satisfaction. Look at cable company prices and customer support--they don't have any competition, just contracts on county-by-county basis!


----------

